

Facebook’s Embedded Player Is Broken, Here’s What They Can Fix to Fix It - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/post/114685948051/facebooks-embedded-player-is-broken-heres-what

======
kwntm
Probably one of the most important things overlooked with the embed is
responsiveness. Most embeds have width=100% to fit in the outside container,
but FB does not do this. Hopefully they'll adopt it.

------
antr
I find it amusing that Embedly says FB's embedding is "broken" when their
platform doesn't tell you which site is embedding your video... talk about
fixing.

~~~
arthurgibson
Happy to try and help here shoot a note over to support@embed.ly. Analytics is
definitely an important part of embedding.

